# Wood Stash



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I picked up some wood today from an estate sale that had been stored for over 20 years is dry storage. 
I have to plane it to be sure ,but I think there is some usable stuff in there. Some Black Walnut,Aromatic Cedar, Red Alder, Spalted Alder, Dogwood.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice. That should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Good Score!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice score.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dang! Herb, that is some pretty nice lumber.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

That burl in the 1st picture is interesting, too.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good find, Herb. Glad they didn't throw it out years ago!

David


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm jealous. Good thing that someone didn't burn it. Got some nice wood with outstanding grain.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what we gonna be making Herb...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure there's some beauty projects coming out of that pile, Herb.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great find. Some really great chunks in that lot.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> what we gonna be making Herb...


He could make a wooden motorcycle. :smile:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> He could make a wooden motorcycle. :smile:


one for each of us...
_*HEY HERB!!!*_


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the projects roll out. Get them while supplies last!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the response , I am not sure what projects I will use it for yet. 
I split it with my cousin, we made a donation to the Seattle Central Community College woodworking program, that the deceased was a graduate, and his spouse requested we do so. He was also a member of our WW club.

I left behind the cherry burls, and big cherry and other rounds for the wood turners,since I don't turn and my van was getting loaded down. Also left behind a stack of 2'X12' long veneer that was clamped between 2 long planks bolted together so couldn't see what it was. But I am still flush with veneer, can't even give it away, also it was pouring rain and would have had to tie it to the rack on the van and it would have gotten soaked.
@cherryvilleChuck, Chuck, I wish I could make a bunch of those motorcycles to give to you guys, still can't get those out of my mind, they are absolutely national treasures, the skill that went into those is phenomenal.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that’s some score Herb. Will be interesting to see what works of art you make next


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The Estate Agent, or Executor, is lucky to have found you, Herb! I'm guessing he/she didn't have a clue what all that lumber was.
Winners all around, eh?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> The Estate Agent, or Executor, is lucky to have found you, Herb! I'm guessing he/she didn't have a clue what all that lumber was.
> Winners all around, eh?


The way it played out,Dan was the fellow was a member of our woodworking club and had been a VP in the past. He and his wife both attended meetings until he fell ill with brain cancer. 
He was a Boeing Engr. and liked wood working so he went through the woodworking classes at the Seattle Central Community College woodworking program and graduated. several years ago. 
He had been storing this wood for over 20 years so when he retired he could set up a shop and have a hobby. 
When he passed away his wife contacted me to see if I could sell the wood and give the money to the SCCC woodworking program. So Me and My cousin also a hobby woodworker just bought the wood ,gave her the money so she could make the donation. We had no idea what we were getting, there was no way to tell as you can see in the pictures of the pile, until it is cleaned up.
So we gave her a generous amount,seeing as it was also earmarked for a donation, and we get what we get. 
It will take a little work to get it cleaned up before we know,but I am certain we were fair with her. If it turns out that we rooked her, we will send her a check to make up for it.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As always Herb, you prove yourself to be a class act. If there is very much of that walnut in the pile you may be sending more money. That was very nice wood. If you have any problems planing it then I suggest taking a spray bottle and dampening the surface first. I have some birch that old and doing that helps reducing tearout with it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> As always Herb, you prove yourself to be a class act. .


Plus one!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Herb, all the way around! 

From time to time these little gems of a find pop up around here. Just wish I had the funds and the space to store em.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Well done Herb, all the way around!
> 
> From time to time these little gems of a find pop up around here. Just wish I had the funds and the space to store em.


Thanks Bill,and Chuck,and all,
We were at the lumber store a week ago and looking at the walnut, and it was all steamed,cracked and [email protected] $10.50/bdft we didn't buy any for that price.
After breaking down the pile, it was mostly Red Alder, and red cedar, what I thought was Dogwood was identified as Holly. 
Storing a stash of lumber is a problem, and tripping over it in the meantime is a joy.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is something comforting about having wood as opposed to having to go buy wood even if it is in your way.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The Holly is a nice bonus, Herb.
For folks that haven't encountered it (the wood I mean) here's a bit about it;
Holly | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwood)

If you haven't previously, you might want to bookmark the source;
The Wood Database
It's a great resource.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks like some nice wood


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice stash...now get busy...

..."class act" certainly fits...good choice of words...


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes, this is a great wood)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, it's getting close the the Christmas season so the Holly might be a nice decoration...


----------



## Hills Hive Parts (Mar 7, 2020)

*wow*

great find.


----------

